# Respirator



## greenchicken (Feb 10, 2012)

I currently use the powered respirator from Rockler.  My doctor is concerned about my OCPD.  I am considering the Triton over the Trend.

Opinion welcome.

ps:  I appreciate that this is not exactly an Advanced Pen Make questions, but  am looking for advanced craftsman's opinion.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 10, 2012)

I use one sold under the North brand which I believe is Honeywell.  It's sold as a welders respirator but it's the best one I've ever used.  I wear it every time I cut, sand, or turn and it's cut down my respiratory issues greatly.

North By Honeywell 7190N99 Respirator, Welding

Not as bulky as a canister, replaceable filters, doesn't fog your safety glasses and fits under a face shield if you use one.


----------



## RickLong (Feb 10, 2012)

I use a trend powered respirator and have no complaints. The filter last a long time and does the job for me very well. 

just my 2 cents!

Rick


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 10, 2012)

Nothing wrong with the Trend...it's weak point is the impact shield rating-low to moderate impact rating. It has the same filter capacity as the 3M. I have used my Trend for a year now for bowls, platters and nasty burl wood pens...never let me down once. 
Make sure you have been diagnosed with COPD...not just told you have it, the test is about half a day. Also make sure you are on the proper med regiment, if one is not working for you, there are several so have your pulmonologist try different ones. If you are on inhaled corticosteriods...do not stop taking them because you feel better!!! That's why you feel better and they take two weeks to build up in your system and become effective. Keep that shop clean and remember your clothes have dust and stuff on them too! Good luck!!


----------



## greenchicken (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks Jim.

My Dr put me on advair twice a day and all is well.  Just want to keep it that way.  What I like about the Triton is that the bulk of the weight is on my hip and the air intake are there too.

All the other options (including the Trend) put all the weight on your head and the air intake right in front where the air is worst.


----------



## Carl Fisher (Feb 10, 2012)

Sorry, I completely missed the boat that it was a powered respirator.  

Hopefully the trend will do the trick.


----------



## coffeebean (Feb 10, 2012)

*PAPR*

There are many respirators available out there. 
If you really want to get good air you might look into a
Powered Air Purifying Resperator=PAPR
They are an industrial tool and are expensive. Most have a belt 
Mounted blower/ battery unit with a hose running to a full face mask.
3m and several other companies make them.

The only things better are SCBAs ( self contained breathing appatus) and supplied air systems. These are very expensive and high maintence designed to be used in an IDLH atmosphere(immediately dangerous to life and health).

Any way you go you need to tell your Dr. That you are wearing a respirator and discuss the risks with him/her since you have COPD. Respirators can create additional work for the body in the breathing process and could creat a number of medical complications for you.
Good luck
Dave


----------



## MarkD (Feb 10, 2012)

I searched CSUSA and found they listed both the Trend and the Trition but the Trition has this warning with it: 
*The Triton Powered Respirator is not suitable for use against gases, vapors, chemical fumes or in explosive atmospheres.

*I have not seen one in person but I would expect the Trend would have similar restrictions? *
*


----------



## Jim Burr (Feb 10, 2012)

MarkD said:


> I searched CSUSA and found they listed both the Trend and the Trition but the Trition has this warning with it:
> *The Triton Powered Respirator is not suitable for use against gases, vapors, chemical fumes or in explosive atmospheres.
> 
> *I have not seen one in person but I would expect the Trend would have similar restrictions? *
> *



Neither the Trend or Triton are rated for VOC exposure. I seem to remember that Triton was working on an activated charcoal pack for the filter pack.


----------



## micharms (Feb 10, 2012)

I think the airflow through the Trend is greater than the Triton. Having used the Triton I am very glad that I was able to upgrade to a used Racal respirator. I went through 2 power packs and the brass sleeves in both motors in the Triton wore out and then it screeched at me.

Michael


----------



## PTsideshow (Feb 10, 2012)

If you are looking for a lower cost remote intake respirator 
here is a hobbyist painting version. I don't have one yet but have heard good things about this one.
:clown:


----------



## greenchicken (Feb 10, 2012)

This is the one I am currently using.
Power Air Respirator - Rockler Woodworking Tools

At $79 the price was right.  I just find is a tad uncomfortable.  COnsidering the Trinton or Trend since they are strapped to you face.

For those using the Trend do you find it HEAVY?  Any neck strain?


----------



## lorbay (Feb 11, 2012)

I like the Triton and have one. I don't like where the filters are on the Trend (right in the dust).

Lin.


----------



## ren-lathe (Feb 11, 2012)

Not a powered respirator but very intelligently designed is sold by Packard woodwork & called the resp-o-rator. I have used mine for 2 years and am quite pleased. The Pulmanologist they sent me too as I was recovering from walking pnemonia was impressed. I brought it along at the suggestion of my regular Doc.


----------



## raltenhofen (Feb 13, 2012)

Just remember when you use a respirator of any kind, the dust is still in the air when you take it off. That's why I don't use a helmet type. I don't want to wear it all the time I'm in the shop. I have asthma. And I wear my respirator any time there is dust is the air.


----------

